# Direct2Drive Downloads



## redzstang

***ALERT***

To whome it may concern:

OK, I downloaded a game from direct2drive this past saturday night, I paid with a credit card. When I got my confirmation page I didn't print it (like a dummy) but instead was just going to rely on the trusty email they said they were going to send with my registar information. HMMM, well it never showed up. Ok, I did manage to download the whole game but in the initial install of the game it asks for a key, well I don't have one because I didn't get an email with the info. Now, I know what you are all saying: you should have printed it or at least did a print screen and saved it, well I didn't and that's my ignorance in this whole ordeal, I admit. Even though I screwed up on my end, still I am the customer/consumer. Ok, with that being said here's the next thing: I went out to the site to login and see what was going on with my account, when I logged in it had another persons name from another state but with my email. I sent two trouble tickets because there is no contact number for customer support and the responses I'm getting don't give me any direction in obtaining a key code or a refund. As of right now I am PO'ed. I know them dummies wherever they are can understand plain english and know that I need a key code but they keep sending me these run-a-round emails. Anyone have any kind of solutions for this unfortunate matter? 

P.S. As of right now I wouldn't even attempt to download anything from *Direct2Drive*!!!!!!! 

I hope everyone reads this and Is weiry of this site for now because most LEGITIMATE sites would've asked me to verify my I.D. and credit card info 
and that would've been it,,, (boom) here's your key code...


----------



## Greenbeard

Hi,

My friend had the same problem as you, he couldn't get his key for pirates of the burning see (PotBS) no matter how many times he clicked download. He baught his game on www.direct2drive.COM but he just tried goind on www.direct2drive.CO.UK and then clicked download again and this time it sent his email!! 

Direct2drive sort your webiste out, its full of bugs!!!!

hope this helps


----------



## Aus_Karlos

Always check your details before buying/finalizing payments online. Everytime your about to click buy check all your details.
Im sorry for you loss, ive had this done before.
However there could be a solution. Was the audit/print page opened in IE7 any other browser.
If it was there is a chance its stored in the cache of your browser. Simply search your browser history or the cache folder.
Also have you tried contacting the person the e-mail was incorrectly sent to.


----------



## izarla

I was unable to use my activation key for The Witcher after I downloaded it on 8/22/08. I wrote 6 emails to them (still have an open ticket) telling them that the activation code did not work for it. 3 emails were automated responses. All the emails basically said the same thing: where to find the code. 

There is no way to contact them except through email. Yesterday and today, I have been dealing with a "customer support specialist" Kat Ullrich who told me the same thing as the automated response ones - where to find the code, how to register first (I registered and tried the code several times before I even contacted them). I have asked for a refund but have not received an answer. I am going to the bank tomorrow to request they look into it as a fraudulent purchase.

WARNING: Do not buy anything from Direct2Drive - they will rip you off.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

Sorry to hear about your troubles, izarla. Probably a silly question, but are you 100% sure you're entering the code correctly? Sometimes codes are case-sensitive, sometimes an 'O' can look like a '0', etc.


----------



## izarla

Indoril Nerevar said:


> Sorry to hear about your troubles, izarla. Probably a silly question, but are you 100% sure you're entering the code correctly? Sometimes codes are case-sensitive, sometimes an 'O' can look like a '0', etc.


I agree with you that sometimes they are case sensitive, but yes I am using the code correctly. I did not type in it directly, I copied and pasted the code when it was asked for. It just tells me incorrect activation code.


----------



## koala

Does the site need cookies and scripts enabled?


----------



## izarla

Cookies are enabled. I've even written Karol Zajaczkowski in Poland that sends you a "thank you for registering your game" and "Your copy of The Witcher has been successfully registered". They have been trying to help as well (CD Projekt RED). I have uninstalled/reinstalled the game, uninstalled/reinstalled tages.exe, rebooted my computer, checked the box that said I have a code as well as I need a code. The code still does not work. Direct2Drive has told me in 7 different emails where the code is located and how to put it in - I know all that. Altogether, 19 emails have now been sent/received about this problem and it's still not resolved. I have posted in other forums warning people about this problem and have read many emails from others who have experienced this. Needless to say, I am very angry and frustrated with the company.


----------



## izarla

This is an update to the Direct2Drive problem. It was finally resolved early this evening when an associate manager contacted me and gave some steps on how it could be resolved - which mainly was renaming a file. I am glad it resolved, but I will never use their service again due to the poor service I received and the ignorance of the customer support "specialist".


----------



## jardail

izarla said:


> This is an update to the Direct2Drive problem. It was finally resolved early this evening when an associate manager contacted me and gave some steps on how it could be resolved - which mainly was renaming a file. I am glad it resolved, but I will never use their service again due to the poor service I received and the ignorance of the customer support "specialist".


I don't suppose you have a phone number to contact these idiots do you? Seems I have had the same thing happen to me. People that cannot run a business and look after their customers, need to stay the hell out of business.


----------

